# There is no "clozure cl" in ports ?



## sw2wolf (Sep 26, 2011)

http://www.clozure.com/index.html

```
>whereis clozure
clozure:
>ls /usr/ports/lang/cl
clang-devel/     clang/           clisp/           clojure-contrib/ clojure-mode.el/ clojure/
```

I heard of clozure is better than clisp?


----------



## pbd (Sep 26, 2011)

There is:


```
# cd /usr/ports/
# make search key=clozure
Port:	ccl-1.6
Path:	[B]/usr/ports/lang/ccl[/B]
Info:	Clozure CL is a free Common Lisp implementation
Maint:	olgeni@FreeBSD.org
B-deps:	cl-asdf-1.374_5,1 cl-asdf-binary-locations-0.3.9_2
R-deps:	cl-asdf-1.374_5,1 cl-asdf-binary-locations-0.3.9_2
WWW:	http://www.clozure.com/clozurecl.html
```


----------



## sw2wolf (Sep 28, 2011)

oh, it is ccl !  thanks!


----------

